# Check out this $100 mancave!



## havasu (Dec 2, 2014)

Really cool in my opinion!

http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/574/Th...-Cabin-Getaway


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2014)

I need a basement now.


----------



## havasu (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, you now have the equipment. Start digging.


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2014)

If it were not CA it would be a lot easier.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 2, 2014)

That is sweet, but where is the beer fridge?


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2014)

Outside in the snow bank.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Dec 2, 2014)

That was really cool! 

Get your cricket noise generator, kick out your bedroll and go to sleep.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Dec 10, 2014)

That is a great blog. Thanks for posting.


----------



## zannej (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow! That is so cool!!


----------

